# Ultramel Anery



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

cant seem to get my head around this one.

What does "Ultramel anery" mean.

I have seen the pics on here , I even have an ultramel that is from the same clutch but I dont understand the terminology.
Can a snake be het for ultramel anery?

thanks

John


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

An Ultramel Anery is an Ultramel with Anery bred into it. I think you can have het ultramel anery.
Dawn


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

It can be het for ultra and amel at the same time, because thats what an ultramel is


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I think nige and paul produced them from an ultramel het anery and an amel het anery, i could be wrong but im sure thats how they did em:no1:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So

what are they visibly ? anerys?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> So
> 
> what are they visibly ? anerys?


 
well yes and no:lol2:, heres niges thread

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/52944-ultramel-anery-colouring-up-now.html


and one of nige/pauls babies

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/50073-ultramel-anery.html


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> I think nige and paul produced them from an ultramel het anery and an amel het anery, i could be wrong but im sure thats how they did em:no1:


that be about right mate ....ultramel het anery ....amel het anery ...didnt know that at the time ....and the second clutch was with a snow so pretty confident of ultramel anerys that time and wasnt let down 3 out of 8 : victory:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So

is mine likely to be het for ultramel anery?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> So
> 
> is mine likely to be het for ultramel anery?


which one dude?

did you get an ultramel from the same clutch? if so then i think 66% poss het anery


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

I think mine is from their latest clutch


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

well paul and nige would better be able to answer, but if the last lot were ultramel het anery to amel het anery then they should have

amels 66% poss het anery
ultramels 66% het anery
snow
ultramel anerys

from that combo:no1:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Lostcorn said:


> So
> 
> is mine likely to be het for ultramel anery?


no mate yours will be het anery ....so a good chance of producing ultramel anerys if you put with an amel het anery ie snow ....i think ....correct me if im wrong ....nige


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> well paul and nige would better be able to answer, but if the last lot were ultramel het anery to amel het anery then they should have
> 
> amels 66% poss het anery
> ultramels 66% het anery
> ...


 
there you go jase has hit it on the head : victory:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> well paul and nige would better be able to answer, but if the last lot were ultramel het anery to amel het anery then they should have
> 
> amels 66% poss het anery
> ultramels 66% het anery
> ...


 
saying that makes a mockery of your stats jase :lol2: ultramel x snow produced 
3 ultramel anerys
2 ultramels 
2 snows
and 2 amels


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

twodogs said:


> saying that makes a mockery of your stats jase :lol2: ultramel x snow produced
> 3 ultramel anerys
> 2 ultramels
> 2 snows
> and 2 amels


thats right though, ultramel het anery x snow should produce

amel het anery
ultramel het anery
snow
ultramel anerys

thats about 25% of each:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

john yours is poss het ultramel anery.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

So,

we need a new name for this snake.

Calling it an ultramel anery is a bit like calling a snow an amel anery


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> thats right though, ultramel het anery x snow should produce
> 
> amel het anery
> ultramel het anery
> ...


 
near enough :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

blame the yanks


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nother spanner in the works being that hets can only be het for ultra OR amel? I've NEVER known corn genetics to be such hard going!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats only normal hets you need to worry about... at least if its either amel or ultramel its easy.
same with ultramel anery.


----------

